# neu hier



## Anana (26. März 2019)

Hallo!
Ich heiße Anna und ich komme aus Goslar. Mein Hobby ist Garten- und Pflanzenpflege. Ich plane noch einen Teich anlegen. Ich finde das Forum hilfreich und sehr informativ.

Gruß


----------



## blotto (26. März 2019)

Hallo Anna, 

Mal wer aus der „erweiterten“ Homezone[emoji6]

Stell doch dein „projekt“ dann hier mal vor mit Bildern! Ist immer interessant so was mit zu verfolgen.
Viel Spaß im Forum, mir wurde hier auch gut geholfen und viel Inspiration. 

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. März 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teich verliebten


----------



## Anana (29. März 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teich verliebten


Hallo! Danke fürs Willkommenheißen!


----------



## Anana (29. März 2019)

blotto schrieb:


> Hallo Anna,
> 
> Mal wer aus der „erweiterten“ Homezone[emoji6]
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Es gibt aber noch kein fertiges Projekt. Ich plane nur. Deshalb bin ich hier, um Info zum Thema zu sammeln und persönliche Erfahrungen von anderen Teichliebhabern zu "lesen". Ich stelle noch meine Fragen


----------



## samorai (29. März 2019)

Hallo Anna!

Aus den Erfahrungen heraus geplaudert;

Aufgehende Wände so steil wie möglich gestalten.
Ein sehr abwechslungsreiche “Seiten-Landschaft “modellieren, mach nicht solche umlaufenden Stufen.... so viele Pflanzen gibt es gar nicht um diese umlaufenden Stufen zu bepflanzen meist sind sie kahl und sehen aus wie ein Ausgrabungs Projekt.
Mach dir lieber eine Zeichnung vorher und schaue welche Höhen / Tiefen Pflanzen Seerosen oder Skimmer haben und modelliere den Teich danach.

Der Einlauf nach dem Filter zurück in den Teich sollte eine kreisende Strömung erreichen.

Das sind erstmal allgemeine Hinweise die man bei einer Planung mit einbeziehen sollte.

Und man sollte sich schon im Vorfeld entscheiden ob der Teich gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft laufen soll.


----------



## Anana (29. März 2019)

Hallo samori!
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Was wäre besser: "Und man sollte sich schon im Vorfeld entscheiden ob der Teich gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft laufen soll"?


----------



## samorai (29. März 2019)

Man kann das im Forum unter der “Suche“ ganz gut nach lesen, Vorteile und Nachteile.
Das Know-how ist bei Schwerkraft intensiver.

Die gepumpte Version ist einfacher, da die Pumpe im Teich liegt, dafür muss man unbedingt die Höhe zu den Filtern beachten.
Um so höher die Pumpe ab Wasserstand im Teich darüber fördern muss, um so mehr lässt die Leistung nach.
Dem kann man aber entgegen setzen, in dem der Filter im Erdreich versenkt wird.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. März 2019)

Das liegt immer an einem selbst, was für einen Teich man möchte.
Bei einem reinen Koiteich/Pool würde ich zu Schwerkraft raten, da der Dreck sofort aus dem System muss.
Meistens sind diese Teiche auch stark am Limit, sehr viele Fische, niedriger PH damit man mehr Füttern kann usw.

Bei einem Naturnahen Teich möchte man eine Schlammschicht auf den Boden haben, dort sollte die Pumpe oder Ansaugkorb etwas höher stehen.
Pumpe würde ich immer an den Rand oder in einem Pumpenschacht legen.

Am besten liest du hier ein die Teichbau Projekte, dort sind sehr viele Infos.


----------



## samorai (29. März 2019)

Hallo Sven!
Bleibe mal ganz locker und überstürzte nicht's.
Keiner hat hier irgendwas vom Koi-Teich gesagt oder Natur.
Alles basiert auf allgemeine Erfahrungen zum Teich-Bau.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. März 2019)

War auch nur als Tipp gemeint, das man sich vorher klar machen sollte was man möchte.
Teich ist nicht gleich Teich.
Das fängt beim aussehen an und hört beim Zeitmanagement auf.

Und ich bin immer ganz locker


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> niedriger PH damit man mehr Füttern kann u


Eigentlich ist es meist das Ergebnis von Zuviel Futter wenn ich mich recht erinnere  

Irgend etwas hab ich jetzt vergessen.


Ich habs.

Herzlich willkommen bei den  Teichkloppis 

Alles nur Spaß,  ich setz mich schon wieder ganz still auf meine Banke und lass dich in Ruhe lesen und planen


----------



## Anana (30. März 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Man kann das im Forum unter der “Suche“ ganz gut nach lesen, Vorteile und Nachteile.
> Das Know-how ist bei Schwerkraft intensiver.
> 
> Die gepumpte Version ist einfacher, da die Pumpe im Teich liegt, dafür muss man unbedingt die Höhe zu den Filtern beachten.
> ...


Achso, dann muss ich noch viel dazu lesen. Danke für den Hinweis! Die "Suche" ist ja eine gute Idee!


----------



## Anana (30. März 2019)

Hallo an alle! Danke für eure Antworten und Interesse! Ich bin komplett unerfahren und ich fühle, das Forum wird mir sehr helfen!


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein sehr abwechslungsreiche “Seiten-Landschaft “modellieren, mach nicht solche umlaufenden Stufen.... so viele Pflanzen gibt es gar nicht um diese umlaufenden Stufen zu bepflanzen meist sind sie kahl und sehen aus wie ein Ausgrabungs Projekt.


Da habe ich genau die gegenteilige Meinung. Und auf meine Stufe auf 60cm habe ich die Pflanzen in eckigen Mörtelwannen oder Seerosen in großen Eimern.....ich brauche eigendlich noch mehr Stufe. Bei mir ist alles zu gewachsen.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anna,
es freut mich, wenn immer wieder neue und neugierige Leute hier ins Forum kommen . Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen, das Teichkonzept im Vorfeld gut zu durchdenken. An einer bestehenden Anlage sind Änderungen wie z. B. Bodenabläufe, Skimmer, versteckte Pumpenleitungen und solche Dinge mitunter schwierig im Nachgang zu realisieren. Ich würde eine Filteranlage aus schwarzem Recycling-Kunststoff, thronend auf einem Berg nicht als ultimatives Design-Element meines Gartens ansehen.
Willst Du den Teich in Eigenleistung mit Hilfe/Unterstützung bauen, oder soll er von einer Firma errichtet werden? Einer Firma meiner Wahl würde ich nur das zumuten, was die auch wirklich können. Bei uns findest Du, was Selbstbau betrifft, eigentlich alles - ebenso findest Du viele Beispiele von Leuten, die haben bauen lassen.


----------



## samorai (6. Apr. 2019)

Über Geschmack kann man sehr flexibel argumentieren.
Das muss jeder mit sich selbst aus machen.
Wenig Pflanzen oder viel.
  Da sind auch 4 Seerosen verteilt.
Das ist der erste Folie Teich bei mir. (2004)

Das ist der Anbau von 2008 mit Flachwasserzone und Frosch-Ecke links. 
Im diesem Teil gibt es auch wesentlich mehr Schwimmraum für die Fische.


----------

